# Hobby Expo Report part 1 Moebuis, Monarch, Revell and Polar Lights!



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Just got back from the Hobby Expo. There were a lot of cool surprises! 
Here is a brief report.

Moebius' Frank Winspur had a nice display. Gigantic Frankenstein box looks fantastic. Conan is a huge resin kit at nearly 1/6 scale. Giant Flying Sub kit was on a tv screen. Iron Man looks to be the perfect kit to get kids to build models. Neat brochures.

Monarch's Scott was busy talking with customers. Gorgo kit looks impressive. Glow Nosferatu was on display.

Revell is reissuing 4 Aurora monsters- Frankenstein, The Wolfman, Dracula and The Mummy. They were on display. If these sell well then next might be the superheroes. They are also reissuing sixties space kits.

Polar Lights had a cool display of painted Star Trek kits. Mr Spock will be reissued. Gigantic round spaceship too. Glow Leif Erickson in 2009. Tom Lowe is a real fan and he told me their plans for something incredibly cool. I can't say what it is until they announce it but it was the best news of the show.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

GREAT NEWS! Thanks for the update!


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

BatToys said:


> Polar Lights had a cool display of painted Star Trek kits. Mr Spock will be reissued. Gigantic round spaceship too. Glow Leif Erickson in 2009. Tom Lowe is a real fan and he told me their plans for something incredibly cool. I can't say what it is until they announce it but it was the best news of the show.


Any idea when they will make this announcement?


----------



## Ravenauthor (Jan 24, 2004)

Which Mr. Spock I wonder. With the snakes? reissue without the snakes? the vinyl version?


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Opus Penguin said:


> Any idea when they will make this announcement?


No but they acquired the rights to this secret project.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Ravenauthor said:


> Which Mr. Spock I wonder. With the snakes? reissue without the snakes? the vinyl version?


With the snakes. Looks like styrene. Will post picture soon.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Thanks for the info, BT. Looks like my wallet is going to be a lot thinner next year.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Here are a couple of pics


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

BatToys said:


> Revell is reissuing 4 Aurora monsters- Frankenstein, The Wolfman, Dracula and The Mummy. They were on display.


Original box art?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

BatToys said:


> Glow Leif Erickson in 2009.


That's pretty cool news. Nnow I don't have to try and rip the built-at-12-with-3-tons-of-glue version that's in my basement. That woulda been a nightmare. 

Wouldn't mind non-glow versions, but I'll take what I can get!


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Here are three new Moebius kits that are not in BT's report:

1/8 scale Spider Man
1/8 scale Green Goblin
1/8 scale Karloff Frankenstein

All are new sculpts........ No pictures of the two Marvel kits yet, pending licensor approval. They are Comic book versions of these two characters..

The Frankenstein is planned as a scene from the original motion picture. We may post the photo reference soon.....No pics of kit yet as sculpture is not approved by licensor.

Plans are for first half 2009 releases on these kits....

Dave


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

Looking forward to the larger version of the Flying Sub.....!

Bryan


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Yippeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


RK


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

So my tax refund is already spoken for next year...


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Dave You are blowing me away :thumbsup: Spiderman...Green Goblin...and Karloff Frankenstein!!!!!...YESSSSSSS!...I can't wait to see the sculpts for these and Frankenstein in a pose from the Movie:thumbsup: all in 1/8... man I've died and gone to styrene Heaven
Mcdee


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

BatToys; Giant Flying Sub kit was on a tv screen. quote said:


> That's what I was talking about when I guessed "Camel yellow & silver with blue angel blue pinstriping" on another thread! Cheese, indeed! Man, am I ever gonna go broke (but be very happy) next year!
> MAKE MINE MOEBIUS! :thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanx for the pic of Iron Man, Hankster! :thumbsup:


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

deadmanincfan said:


> Thanx for the pic of Iron Man, Hankster! :thumbsup:


 
Yep. Looks decent. But I hope its subject to a more action-oriented pose.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

GET OUTTA TOWN!!! the GREEN GOBLIN...YEAH!!! Nice pictures of the Mummy....Is that Daves paint slinging? Nice job whoever did this one!!!


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

This is a renaissance of styrene kits I couldn't even IMAGINE a year ago. Hook the kids and this industry will live again. :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

_*GLOW LIEF ERICSSON!?!?*_

*WOOHOOOO!!!!!*

Will it have the original kit's engine parts? (pleasepleaseplease)
Or will it be true to the glow UFO version and have no engine parts?
Full neck or square-box severed neck?

This is WONderful news!!


----------



## xr4sam (Dec 9, 1999)

Oh, smeg, that Iron Man is drool-worthy! 

More pics! More pics, I say!

Dave, you guys keep this up, I'm gonna wind up on Judge Mayblene!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Sounds Fantastic! I'm really looking forward to the New Karloff Frankenstein. That was high on my wish list! Ironman looks great, and Spiderman and Green Goblin sound like winners as well!


----------



## Captain_April (Oct 20, 2002)

BatToys said:


> Just got back from the Hobby Expo. There were a Tom Lowe is a real fan and he told me their plans for something incredibly cool. I can't say what it is until they announce it but it was the best news of the show.


Could it be that PL finally got the license to the New movie about a Starship "Going where no man has gone before"! But we have about ten times!:woohoo:


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Captain_April said:


> Could it be that PL finally got the license to the New movie about a Starship "Going where no man has gone before"! But we have about ten times!:woohoo:


After seeing the Star Trek kits like Mr. Spock and the new Starship kit, I asked Tom about the new Star Trek movie but he said thise rights are not available yet. (I was thinking an alternate Zachary Quinto head for the Spock kit.)


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

What a GREAT line up for next year! This is INCREDIBLE!:thumbsup:

Would I dare say that plastic modeling is alive and well....again?
Based on the stuff we are hearing....heck YES!:woohoo:

Thanks for this info and for posting the pics!

MMM


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Excellent news! I'll take a couple of each.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I really love Im Ho-Tep's ornate coffin, and this gives the builder the option of defacing it or not, staying true to the original story. :thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> _*GLOW LIEF ERICSSON!?!?*_
> 
> *WOOHOOOO!!!!!*
> 
> ...


All I can say to John P's reply is, "ME, TOO!":woohoo:


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

BatToys said:


> Revell is reissuing 4 Aurora monsters- Frankenstein, The Wolfman, Dracula and The Mummy. They were on display.


BatToys - do you know if these are being issued with original Aurora Longbox art like the '99 TRU issues?


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

John P said:


> _*GLOW LIEF ERICSSON!?!?*_
> 
> Will it have the original kit's engine parts? (pleasepleaseplease)
> Or will it be true to the glow UFO version and have no engine parts?
> ...


I asked and this kit will not have the chrome parts. But if it sells well then they will reissue the first Leif Erickson with lights!


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Zorro said:


> BatToys - do you know if these are being issued with original Aurora Longbox art like the '99 TRU issues?


No longbox. More like the Tru but the mock boxes were photocopies so that could change.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

PM Moderator said:


> 1/8 scale Spider Man
> 1/8 scale Green Goblin
> 1/8 scale Karloff Frankenstein
> 
> ...


Dave,
Glad to hear that Spidey and the Goblin will be based on their comic book versions. A movie Spider-man would have been fine but I never did like the film version of the Goblin. Steve Ditko's Green Goblin was a classic. 

A Karloff Frankenstein, well now how cool is that! Look forward to all of these next year.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

I did ask Frank if there will be any monsters after The Mummy and he wants to make an all new The Creature from the Black Lagoon.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Sounds like he is doing a whole nuther run of classic Universal and other monsters like Aurora did back in the day! That is GREAT news to hear!

MMM


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Green Goblin eh! My favourite Spiderman villain is Sandman but the Goblin's still welcome nonetheless! Look forward to Iron Man and Spidey himself too!)


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

BatToys said:


> I did ask Frank if there will be any monsters after The Mummy and he wants to make an all new The Creature from the Black Lagoon.





That's what I want to see too!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm glad to hear Revell is planing on reissueing the Aurora monsters, but I wonder if that means Moebius will have a hard time renewing thier license? I'm sure it will expire soon, and I really hope they can get the new Frankenstein and maybe another Universal kit or two out before the deadline. As much as I think the revell repops would be nice, Id much rather see possible new kits comming from Frank W. at Moebius. Just a thought...


----------



## Ravenauthor (Jan 24, 2004)

Have 4 different spider-Man kits, but I will definitely get a couple of the Green Goblin. I'd like to see more villain kits. Especially from that other comics powerhouse that is so tightfisted with their licensing. I will probably still buy the Spider-Man kit too.


----------



## Mr. Wabac (Nov 9, 2002)

I too am interested in many of the pending releases from all of the Mftrs. Curious about the Mr. Spock kit, whether it is indeed the original release version - I had thought they had wrecked the mold by retooling it for TMP version.

Would love to have a Lief Ericksson, although the original versus a Glow-in-the-Dark would have been preferred. Do we know which "space kits" Revell will re-release ? Given it will be the 40th Anniversary of the Moon Landing, perhaps the 1/48th Apollo Spacecraft set might be coming out ? That kit is always going for top dollar on eBay. Of course, some of the speculative craft, such as Helios, would also be welcome.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I'll add that I think it would be a waste to reissue the Aurora Superman, the molds are no longer worth a darn, it was bad enough that they sanded off the emblems on the chest and cape, and replaced the details with decals. I could almost live with that. But the way they retooled the head is an abomination. The original head was a work of art, when they retooled it to "try" to make it look more modern, they ruined the mold, it doesnt even look human. Its a crying shame.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

otto said:


> I'll add that I think it would be a waste to reissue the Aurora Superman, the molds are no longer worth a darn, it was bad enough that they sanded off the emblems on the chest and cape, and replaced the details with decals. I could almost live with that. But the way they retooled the head is an abomination. The original head was a work of art, when they retooled it to "try" to make it look more modern, they ruined the mold, it doesnt even look human. Its a crying shame.


The Aurora Superman and Batman heads were retooled by MPC in 1984 to more closely match the popular "Super Powers" action figures made by Kenner (which owned MPC at the time).


















The original sculpt is a nearly perfect evocation of DC artist Kurt Swan's Silver Age Superman. Revell should consider recasting that part if they release the kit again.










And they ought to reissue it with THIS box-art.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

*Pictures*


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

*Added pictures to Hobby Expo thread.*

See Hobby Expo thread for new pictures.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I certainly hope they will reissue Mr. Spock but in 1/8th scale this time.The Flying Sub in 1/32 scale you say,what size in inches is that.As far as Spiderman and the Green Goblin are concerned,is this the 1960's comic book version,or movie version of these characters.Will the Iron Man kit be provided with movable articulation joints for possible display in multiple poses,or just be in a fix pose.:woohoo:


----------



## xr4sam (Dec 9, 1999)

A 32nd scale FS1 would be almost twice the size of the Aurora release. My wife just may kill me in the next year...maybe I'll sell some of my old junk...


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

xsavoie said:


> I certainly hope they will reissue Mr. Spock but in 1/8th scale this time.


Spock is going to be from the original molds.
They are going to try to reverse the changes made when it was reissued before.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

BatToys said:


> I asked and this kit will not have the chrome parts. But if it sells well then they will reissue the first Leif Erickson with lights!


Hm. Sounds like an unnecessary extra step. Just release the original Lief kit (in glow plastic if they must), and be done with it. Pretty sure all the wish lists have asked for the Lief, not the less-desireable UFO. I'm getting way too old to wait around and see if a "maybe" happens before I croak.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Nm.....


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Ravenauthor said:


> Have 4 different spider-Man kits, but I will definitely get a couple of the Green Goblin. I'd like to see more villain kits. Especially from that other comics powerhouse that is so tightfisted with their licensing. I will probably still buy the Spider-Man kit too.


YES!!! I want to see see some more villans sometime too and I am so glad to see that Moebius has decided to do a Green Goblin! Bring on Doctor Octopus!!!


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

Any idea what the price point might be on the Revell re-issues of Frankenstein, The Wolfman, Dracula and The Mummy?

thanks


----------



## BadRonald (Jun 2, 2000)

A glow squarebox witch? I can't wait!!!


----------



## KINGZILLA (Aug 27, 2005)

WOW!!! I have to admit I haven't been following the boards much lately on these resurrected repops,but heard PL may be comming back if they ever even left. Any one wants to give me a quick MODEL RERELEASING FOR DUMMIES comment I'd appreciate it. The thought of Mr. Spock arriveing again after all these years and our favorite Monsters getting repopped from Revell among others is incredible. I live in an area where hobby shops are scarce and Walmart and Kmarts are the closest things to models available,be great if they carried these but unlikely I guess.,will these just be available on line through Moebius and other places? Any guesses on the prices? Great News regardless.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

KINGZILLA said:


> WOW!!! I have to admit I haven't been following the boards much lately on these resurrected repops,but heard PL may be comming back if they ever even left. Any one wants to give me a quick MODEL RERELEASING FOR DUMMIES comment I'd appreciate it. The thought of Mr. Spock arriveing again after all these years and our favorite Monsters getting repopped from Revell among others is incredible. I live in an area where hobby shops are scarce and Walmart and Kmarts are the closest things to models available,be great if they carried these but unlikely I guess.,will these just be available on line through Moebius and other places? Any guesses on the prices? Great News regardless.


ooops....never mind....picture of Polar Lights Booth entry 43. Is that enough to get ya excited?!


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

John P said:


> Hm. Sounds like an unnecessary extra step. Just release the original Lief kit (in glow plastic if they must), and be done with it. Pretty sure all the wish lists have asked for the Lief, not the less-desireable UFO. I'm getting way too old to wait around and see if a "maybe" happens before I croak.


Maybe it's easier to issue it as "UFO Mystery Ship" due to license issues....


----------



## GlennME (Aug 4, 2001)

Thanks BatToys and Steve for the pics and info about what we can look forward to in the next 12 months ... and we've got a lot to look forward to.
I just hope the Australian Dollar bounces back. 

Revell are a bit of a mystery. Over the past 10 years, they must've noticed Polar Lights success re-releasing the Aurora monsters in replica long boxes, and PL's new kits following the same long box style.

Although the Revell monster boxes shown are mockups, you can bet they are pretty close to what the finished product will look like.

The smart move would be to release the kits in replica Aurora square boxes, tapping into the collectors market of people with fond memories of the 1970s.

In contrast, take a look at the Polar Lights stand. This time around, The Witch is in a replica square box, and it looks like Robby (whose original box featured art from the movie poster) has an Aurora style long box with new cover art, just the thing to attract collectors. Clearly there's a big difference between the two companies strategies.

All the best,

Glenn


----------



## KINGZILLA (Aug 27, 2005)

Hopefully there will be a review of this on Monster Model review on youtube. Most likely.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Glad to see Polar Lights coming back with some great kits. Something for everyone!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

What an excellent pose the New Moebius Frankenstein is going to have:thumbsup: Looks like we are going to be in for a pretty busy few years of Styrene Heaven:woohoo:
Mcdee


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

That's the Frankenstein photo Moebius had on display so I bet that's what the new model kit will look like.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks for posting the photo's Bat Toys! What a great time to be a model kit builder.

RK


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm gone for just over a week and look what happens!!! I'm still trying to absorb all this stuff!!:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:

Chris.:woohoo:


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Roy Kirchoff said:


> Thanks for posting the photo's Bat Toys! RK


You're welcome.


----------

